# Any Sweeping Thoughts?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Energy Solution Arena had brooms that were sweeping
As Jazz fans were left to their crying and weeping

Did they make the games close?
Or did the Lakers just coast?

Hope that a roundball would go down through a hoop
The jazz were sweep out like a pile of poop

Now we will wait until next year for the stink to arrive
Will the players come back with a championship drive?

Will the off season bring changes or the same old same old?
Depends whether Greg is passive or bold

Summer vacations and dreams and wishin'
Grab your rods boys, it's time to go fishin'


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

Thats just beautiful. Good point about everyone being able to move on to more enjoyable activities than watching the Jazz lose though.... now if we could just get decent weather to show up, we'd be good to go.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice.  


Like I said yesterday, it is bad karma to keep booing Fisher and we got what we deserved. Anyway, still love the Jazz, and just like the TNT crew says at this point, "its time to go fishing." --\O


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Talk about embarrassing! Good grief, being being a Jazz fan is rough.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

MKP said:


> Talk about embarrassing! Good grief, being being a Jazz fan is rough.


What is there to be embarrassed about, the team with way more talent won.

Now if members of my team had been accused of (and in some cases convicted) of crimes like drug use, rape or assault and I still went to cheer for them, then I would be embarrassed.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The Jazz won alot more games than they lost. Last nights game was disappointing to say the least but I half way expected it even though I was hoping they would make history. Now I will anxiously await for next season and see what kind of moves the front office makes. You just wait and see when they finally do win a title all the naysayers will be on the bandwagon. The same people that loved the bulls when MJ was playin are now on the faker bandwagon. I personally think the lakers are going to have a hard time getting past phoenix. I think the finals will most likely be the suns and magic even though I would rather see clevland in the finals. A kobe lebron finals would be awesome to watch. Now embarrasing was the magic hawks series. Except for game four the Jazz were right there and the first three games could have gone either way a couple different calls and a couple different bounces and we would have been playin in LA with the Jazz up 3-1.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

hyperduc said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about embarrassing! Good grief, being being a Jazz fan is rough.
> ...


Anyway you cut it, a sweep is embarrassing, especially when you lose by 15 at home. But your point is well taken.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Some bold moves will certainly be needed to put together a team to compete with the Lakers (it makes me nausious to even utter their name). I'm not sure it's even conceiveable at this point with the talent and size they possess. However I'm not ashamed at the season the Jazz had with what they had to work with. Deron is going to be counted among the greatest at his position with continued luck in the injury department. I just hope we can keep him here for the majority of his career. Definitely +1 on the fishing!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

What makes it all the more frustrating is that the Jazz were in position to win 2 of the 4 games, and crumbled in the final minute or 2. 

It's going to be an interesting offseason to say the least. Boozer is obviously the biggest question mark. I think we will know a lot more next Tuesday when the draft lottery order is announced. The Jazz have the Knicks pick, who were the ninth worst team in the NBA. So, with any luck, the Jazz could end up with a pick in the top 5 or 6. I'm interested to find out what they do with this pick, and how much it influences the decision to resign Boozer.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Lakers sure have the jazz number. I think the jazz are one player away from a championship . hopefully we get lucky with the lottery.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Some thing to think about.
AK has the 9th highest salary in the NBA right now - $17 million. 
Jazz are paying Milsap $10 million
Jazz are paying Memo $10 million

That is half the salary cap on three players that really are not legitimate NBA starters. 

I'd say the Jazz need some addition by subtraction. My biggest complaint on the franchise, and this goes back to things like the long term, high dollar contract they gave Ostertag (for two seasons, Ostertag was paid more than Stockton or Malone!) - The Jazz cripple themselves with bad, long-term contracts for mediocre players because the Millers get emotionally involved. 

The core of Williams and Boozer is one player away from being a serious contender. But unless that one player is Dwayne Wade, Dwight Howard, Lebron James or Chris Bosch, they will not, can not, contend with the Lakers as they are currently constructed. And I really don't see any of those guys coming to the second smallest market in the country.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My biggest complaint on the franchise, and this goes back to things like the long term, high dollar contract they gave Ostertag (for two seasons, Ostertag was paid more than Stockton or Malone!) -


Why are you being so critical GaryFish??? I did see him make *A* basket........................once.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is, at least Ostertag played defense. The Jazz have not had a defensive center since. And much as I hate to say it, RIGHT NOW, the Jazz would be better with Ostertag at center.


----------

